# Hunting > Taxidermy >  Skin them properly!

## Dundee

Working with skins from hunters is a dirty job. Fullas and fullesses please get as much of the meat and fat off the skins.The taxidermist job is hard enough to put together your trophy with the skin and head if it is not prepared in the bush properley.Keep them clean!

----------


## Dundee

@linyera would have some good tips

----------


## linyera

It not always has the necessary time in the field to work well skin ...the ideal is to remove the animal with the greatest possible neatness , remove as much meat and fat as possible .After stretching the skin on a flat surface and finish removing all remaining debris .After removing all the remains, it is best to immerse the skin for 24 hours in water with white soap and  disinfectant .Then take it out and let it dry and lead to a freezer or cover it with salt

----------


## R93

> Working with skins from hunters is a dirty job. Fullas and fullesses please get as much of the meat and fat off the skins.The taxidermist job is hard enough to put together your trophy with the skin and head if it is not prepared in the bush properley.Keep them clean!


Isint that your job Dundee?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> Isint that your job Dundee?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


The perfectionist has spoken, all shall obey  :Grin:

----------


## R93

> The perfectionist has spoken, all shall obey


Ha! 


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## BRADS

Dundee can't even skin a deer so it's rather funny
But cleaning the skin is what we pay the taxidermist for mate.
That's like asking the cows not to poo in the cowshed mate....,try head skinning a clients head at 1130 at night with a torch going flat fast.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> Dundee can't even skin a deer so it's rather funny
> But cleaning the skin is what we pay the taxidermist for mate.
> That's like asking the cows not to poo in the cowshed mate....,try head skinning a clients head at 1130 at night with a torch going flat fast.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly. I hunt with a bloke that sends 99% of animals harvested to several different taxidermists all year round.
While fast, efficient and tidy he is not that fussy with any meat or fat before salting.

It is also my opinion by removing all the meat and fat without a great deal of care, it is a likely time that irreversable damage can be done to the headskin.
Best leave it to the experts I reckon. 



Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## 223nut

as r93 said, i figure it is better to leave a bit of meat on than cut a hole through the skin which the taxidermist then has to patch up anyway

----------


## kiwijames

> as r93 said, i figure it is better to leave a bit of meat on than cut a hole through the skin which the taxidermist then has to patch up anyway


Head skins are expensive for a reason aye!

----------


## Frosty

Would be good to see how its done properly, @Dundee you should do a 'how to' photo spread for us.

----------


## BRADS

> Would be good to see how its done properly, @Dundee you should do a 'how to' photo spread for us.


Just spilt my coffee

----------


## 223nut

@kiwijames o yeah, for the price i'm paying half an hour cleaning any excess meat is the least they can do! Much easier for them in a nice warm building than in pissing down rain

----------


## Gibo

If I bought you one to do Dundee you'd be lucky if I gutted it  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Ha ha

----------


## kiwijames

> If I bought you one to do Dundee you'd be lucky if I gutted it


 @BRADS tells me you gut shoot everything so Dundee is covered there.

----------


## Tommy

> The perfectionist has spoken, all shall obey


Else it gets the hose again

----------


## R93

Yes. Gibo in a pit. 
It puts no lotion on the headskin.😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

I made some beer money but 170km isn't really viable. :Wink:

----------


## Gibo

> @BRADS tells me you gut shoot everything so Dundee is covered there.


Ha ha just seen this!! Brads shoots them up the bum aka texas heart shot  :Wink:

----------


## Gibo



----------


## BRADS

Dirty mother
Gumboot Guiding we'll show you a good time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

> Dirty mother
> Gumboot Guiding we'll show you a good time 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You told me you had a market for used bung holes. Customer base dried up for that specialist area?

----------


## Kooza

> Else it gets the hose again
> 
> Attachment 48562


It puts the lotion in the basket

----------


## Sideshow

> Else it gets the hose again
> 
> Attachment 48562


Tommy your a sick man :Thumbsup:

----------

